# Recommendation of similar pieces



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, 

I wonder if you guys can recommend some more pieces with the same type of tonality harmony structure that is similar to the pieces below.

Bach WTC Prelude 1 Book I
Bach WTC Prelude 5 Book I
Bach WTC Prelude 6 Book I
Bach WTC Prelude 3 Book II
Bach Goldberg variation 5
Beethoven Piano sonata 10 II (the last variation of the work)
etc. 

I hope you get the connection between the works, otherwise I will try to make a better explanation. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

One thing came into my mind that is different with this piece from the pieces I wrote is that they are missing the melody. They are moving forward without any melody. Otherwise, thanks for the piece


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Ah, in which case


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Hehe it's funny because i've listened to that piece so many times but never thought about it's harmony. Thanks!  

More tips please!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

After thinking about it Bach has a couple pieces like that. No real melody but music built on repetitions of melodic fragments.


----------

